# Awaiting medical wondering how long till basic



## KRC88 (11 Feb 2009)

I am currently waiting to book my medical. I had to wait 3 months due to certain circumstances, but every time they tell me to call back and book my medical they just tell me to wait another two weeks to call back. They told me that they don't have there bookings up that far. Should I just keep calling back or go to the recruiting office and see what I can do there?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## psychedelics07 (13 Feb 2009)

I would keep calling, but more often.  They aren't going to just ignore you. It shows dedication and that you are really interested.  If it's not a hassle, going in person would probably be beneficial.

Try asking THEM to call YOU next time a medical is available.


----------



## LukerB (15 Feb 2009)

Go in once a week and maybe call once in the same week, just keep bugging them, weird that your medical is taking so long to book. I did my CFAT and and then the medicals were full for the day. Came back 5 days later and did my interview and medical all at once.
As far as getting their attention, I've been waiting 9 weeks now for my medical file for a bee sting allergy to get through in Ottawa. It got to the point that over the past 2 weeks I was in there 3 times per week bugging them about it. I think they finally got sick of me so they sent an e-mail to someone in Ottawa asking for it, and I'm to call them this thursday and they'll most likely have a job offer for me.
Just keep buggin' them buddy, it shows initiative and that you want to get started.. best of luck eh.


----------



## Lil_T (16 Feb 2009)

It's hard to offer sound advice without first knowing the reason for the 3 month wait.  While I do agree to some extent with rjr and lukerB re: calling to check in, I am curious of a few things.

1. How long has it actually been since you were told to wait 3 months?  If it hasn't actually been 3 months yet - keep waiting.  

2. How often are you calling now?

I don't really agree with calling more than once per week.  The RC does have more than just your application to worry about and it can get pretty damn annoying having the same person calling multiple times per week.  While yes, the squeaky wheel gets the grease, I don't think it's ever a good idea to put yourself in a position where people roll their eyes whenever they have to deal with you.  "Oh my God, it's KRC88 AGAIN" :  

In all honesty, if I were you, I'd get myself used to the waiting and uncertainty.  You're going to be dealing with it a LOT.  Good luck!!


----------



## psychedelics07 (8 Mar 2009)

I had a very similar experience, with my letter stating I do not meet the enrollment standards because I receive chiropractic therapy for back pain. I got it a couple weeks ago.

I don't know where they got that,  but because I wear orthodics I admitted to going a couple times because I am covered so why not, and that I don't even go anymore except to 'update' my orthodics.

I was told to mail them a letter and I don't want to wait another 3 months to hear back from them.. I don't know what else to do except maybe called PA at the RC and hope they can help faster.

Any ideas?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Mar 2009)

> Any ideas?




Yes

Since the decision is not up to the PA at the recruiting center, you should do exactly what it is they told you to do. In case you forgot :



			
				rjr said:
			
		

> I was told to mail them a letter


[/quote]

:


----------



## psychedelics07 (9 Mar 2009)

I know I mailed it a couple weeks ago and I haven't been contacted yet. I would like to show initiative and get the ball rolling.


----------



## old medic (9 Mar 2009)

There is nothing to do but sit back and let the medical information be reviewed.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

Well here's my story,
On January 15 i did my medical everything went perfectly fine I scored V1 for all the tests and the only medical history I had was asthma when I was born, it was a very low case of asthma and was not even recorded, I never even needed medication for it. After a few months I grew out of it, I'm now 18 and since then I have had no problems at all. I also had a benign tumor(non cancerous) in my nasal cavity it was removed around 5 years ago when I found out I had it, everything's been perfectly fine since then. I've had a few check ups since then and it shows no signs of coming back.
Now when I was doing my medical I was given forms for my doctor to sign about orthotics for my flat feet. I brought these forms back and signed to the recruiting center on February 19 and the reached the RMO around the end of February. I've called a few times to check on it here and there. I called again today and talked to a recruiter he told me they still have not heard of anything yet, so it's been almost a month. He told me to call back in a week and a half or so and check back if I haven't heard anything yet, he also said I could also get a letter in the mail asking for more information about something that has to do with my medical. What my main question is, is would my past asthma or the tumor be an issue of me getting in, because I really don't think it should get me rejected because the tumor was 5 years ago and the asthma was 18 years ago. I just really want to get into the forces and start my training without having these little things affecting that. 


Dylan


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> What my main question is, is would my past asthma or the tumor be an issue of me getting in, because *I really don't think it should get me rejected* because the tumor was 5 years ago and the asthma was 18 years ago. I just really want to get into the forces and start my training without having these little things affecting that.



It's hard to say what the hold up is. 

Regarding the bold, underlined part, unfortunately, it doesn't matter what you think.  Enrollment standards are there for a reason.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's hard to say what the hold up is.
> 
> Regarding the bold, underlined part, unfortunately, it doesn't matter what you think.  Enrollment standards are there for a reason.



That's true, I guess I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens..


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

I have another question about my other post....when I talked to the recruiter yesterday, he said I could possibly get a letter in the mail that asks for more information about a specific thing. If it's that asthma thing that's holding it up and they want more information about it. I wont be able to get any because when I had it, it was only a very small case of asthma and medication was not needed for it, so therefor it was not recorded or documented or anything like that. So if they ask me to go to my doctors and get information about it, there wont be any, and who knows if my doctor will even remember. So what do I do if this happens?


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I have another question about my other post....when I talked to the recruiter yesterday, he said I could possibly get a letter in the mail that asks for more information about a specific thing. If it's that asthma thing that's holding it up and they want more information about it. I wont be able to get any because when I had it, it was only a very small case of asthma and medication was not needed for it, so therefor it was not recorded or documented or anything like that. So if they ask me to go to my doctors and get information about it, there wont be any, and who knows if my doctor will even remember. So what do I do if this happens?



The beautiful thing about doctors is they keep records 

Chances are they will give you a form to take to your doctor to sign off on, basically saying that there is no issue and hasn't been for a very long time. Chances are that even though it was a mild case of asthma that it would have been recorded in you medical files, especially since you were a baby/infant/toddler.


----------



## psychedelics07 (24 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's hard to say what the hold up is.
> 
> Regarding the bold, underlined part, unfortunately, it doesn't matter what you think.  Enrollment standards are there for a reason.



After failing my medical I sent a letter to RMO of how I felt about the decision, and 2 weeks later they sent me a letter and reconsidered my status and passed me.   Guess sometimes they do care what we think....


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> After failing my medical I sent a letter to RMO of how I felt about the decision, and 2 weeks later they sent me a letter and reconsidered my status and passed me.   Guess sometimes they do care what we think....




Well if it comes down to me failing because of this, I'll take it into consideration and definitely do what I can to change there mind. 
Thanks rjr!

Dylan


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> The beautiful thing about doctors is they keep records
> 
> Chances are they will give you a form to take to your doctor to sign off on, basically saying that there is no issue and hasn't been for a very long time. Chances are that even though it was a mild case of asthma that it would have been recorded in you medical files, especially since you were a baby/infant/toddler.




I was told they didn't make records of it by my mom, but who knows she could be wrong.


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

Well its been my experience with my children that anything that is said to any health professional regarding anything illness or health related is documented, no matter how small.

If she had you checked out by your family doctor it should have been recorded (keep in mind I am going by the process here in B.C. so it may be different elsewhere). For my children at least, we took them to see my wife's pregnancy doctor (forget the actual term) after they were born multiple times for check-ups, as well any time we take them for their vaccinations the nurse at the health unit inquires about their health. 

Is your family doctor been the same person your entire life? you wouldn't believe how much they can remember about their patients


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Is your family doctor been the same person your entire life? you wouldn't believe how much they can remember about their patients



Yes he has, maybe he will remember but I'll take your word for it, I don't see why it wouldn't be documented, I was just going by what I was told.
Thanks


Dylan


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yes he has, maybe he will remember but I'll take your word for it, I don't see why it wouldn't be documented, I was just going by what I was told.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dylan



Well I'm not saying it would most definitely would have been documented, it is just my experience that when dealing with children medical personnel seem to write down the most trivial things.. mainly because they might not be so trivial later on.

Even if it was not documented your doctor can verify that it is not an outstanding condition and you have had no asthma attacks in X years to the best of his/her knowledge.  

Last time I had my medical done I had to get my doctor to sign off on a couple of things from my childhood. My current doctor is not the same as my childhood doctor, but he still has access to files from my youth.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

Alright well I appreciate your help with this, thanks again.


Dylan


----------

